# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  cần mua bộ chuyển đổi từ pull-dir sang cw-ccw dùng cho ac servo

## Khanh4g

cần mua như trên .bác nào có lien lac zalo 016924805 sau khong

----------

